#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  The Canonical tag is must or not for rank math plugins used sites !

## TamillanSivi

Hi, I really confused about the Canonical tag add methods in rank math plugins used sites. some of the articles say the canonical tag is not important for the Rankmath Plugin used the site . Its true of Foles!

----------


## NimeshHeshan

Hi! I reffered this Article which published by Moz. Here you can get a great idea about Canonical Tag. In my personal idea, Canonical tag is a bit important.
Canonicalization - Moz

----------

